# Spiele in Amerika kaufen



## Commander_Phalanx (29. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich hoffe ihr habt einen guten Tag 
Wie auch immer, da ich gerade in Miami bin und heute der letzte Tag des Steam-Summer-Sales ist dachte ich mir; ''komm schlag noch mal richtig zu  ''
Also habe ich mir einen kleinen Warenkorb zusammengestellt und dort befinden sich einige Spiele wie das neue Wolfenstein oder Southpark SoT. Daher diese Versionen ja von den deutschen abweichen würde ich sie mir direkt kaufen. 
Aber als ich eben ein paar Rezensionen gelesen habe, meinte einer dass die Spiele einen Region-Lock haben. Das wäre natürlich ziemlich unvorteilhaft^^
Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob einer schon damit Erfahrungen gesammelt hat und mir vielleicht sagen könnte wie das funktionieren würde. Soweit ich weiß entfernt der Steam-Support sogar den Region-Lock solange das Spiel im Steam-Store gekauft wurde...........?
Gruß Commander_Phalanx


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (29. Juni 2014)

Also Wolfenstein wirst du in Deutschland nur geschnitten spielen können, er prüft bei jedem Start die IP und damit deine Region. Wie das bei South Park aussieht weiß ich nicht genau...


----------



## NatokWa (29. Juni 2014)

Steam läst allgemein keine "Ausländischen Keys" zu wenn es im Inland eine geschnittene Version gibt bzw das SPiel sogar indiziert sein sollte . Du kannst dir das Geld als gleich sparen : Die Spiele lassen sich hier NICHT registrieren/aktivieren


----------



## Shona (29. Juni 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Also Wolfenstein wirst du in Deutschland nur geschnitten spielen können, er prüft bei jedem Start die IP und damit deine Region. Wie das bei South Park aussieht weiß ich nicht genau...


Falsch, er kann es in DE dann nur noch mit VPN spielen ansonsten lässt es sich gar nicht starten. (Kann es nicht bestätigen müsste man Googles ob es wirklich stimmt). South Park kann man ohne Probleme spielen, hab selbst die UK Version.

Bei Steam Käufen ist die IP des Käufers ausschlaggebend welche version des Spiels man bekommt und bei Retails ist es der Key.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Steam läst allgemein keine "Ausländischen Keys" zu wenn es im Inland eine geschnittene Version gibt bzw das SPiel sogar indiziert sein sollte . Du kannst dir das Geld als gleich sparen : Die Spiele lassen sich hier NICHT registrieren/aktivieren


Ebenso falsch siehe oben 
Er aktiviert keine Retailkey sondern kauft direkt bei Steam und das ist anders als eine "Aktivierung" eines Keys. Außerdem befindet er sich in Amerika da könnte er nun alle Spiele aktivieren die er will.



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich hoffe ihr habt einen guten Tag
> Wie auch immer, da ich gerade in Miami bin und heute der letzte Tag des  Steam-Summer-Sales ist dachte ich mir; ''komm schlag noch mal richtig zu   ''
> Also habe ich mir einen kleinen Warenkorb zusammengestellt und dort  befinden sich einige Spiele wie das neue Wolfenstein oder Southpark SoT.  Daher diese Versionen ja von den deutschen abweichen würde ich sie mir  direkt kaufen.
> ...


 Es gibt einige Dinge die zu beachten sind, da du dich im Ausland aufhälst und etwas kaufen willst. 

1. Bezahle nicht mit PayPal! Wenn man einen deutschen PayPal Account hat sollte man es vermeiden diesen außerhalb der EU zu nutzen den diese sperren den dann wegen vermeidlichen Missbrauchs. (Kumpel passiert)
2. Du musst beim bezahlen die Adresse angeben bei der du dich befindest ggf. die Adresse des Hotels. Seit neuestem werde ich auch gefragt ob ich wirklich in Deutschland lebe und wenn nicht muss ich den Steam Support anschreiben um dies ändern zu lassen.
3. Wenn 2 nicht geht musst du den Steam Support kontaktieren und das dauert bis zu 72h bis der antwortet d. h. das hättest du dir früher überlegen müssen. Der Steam Support kann dann den Account für die Zeit in der du dich in Amerika aufhälst in einen US Account ändern. Solltest du dann zurück kommen müsstest du das gleiche nochmal machen, den sonst würdest du immer den US Store über den Client bekommen.


Der Region-Lock/Geo-Lock kann von Steam nicht so einfach entfernt werden, den das ist nicht Account gebunden sondern Spielgebunden und vom Publisher aktiviert.


----------



## dsdenni (29. Juni 2014)

Du könntest sie alle in Amerika kaufen und aktivieren...
Hier in Deutschland würde Steam dann sagen: Das das Spiel hier nicht verfügbar ist. Also lass es lieber sein


----------



## addicTix (29. Juni 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Seit neuestem werde ich auch gefragt ob ich wirklich in Deutschland lebe und wenn nicht muss ich den Steam Support anschreiben um dies ändern zu lassen.


 
Das ist nicht seit neustem so, dass ist schon lange so. 
Man muss nur den US Store im Browser aufrufen, dann soll man bestätigen das man in den USA wohnt. Funktioniert bei mir mit jedem anderen Land auch.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (30. Juni 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank für eure Hinweise/Tipps.
Dann kann mich Wolfenstein mal 
Wenn Southpark keinen Region-Lock hat dann werde ich es mir später mal holen. Bei den anderen Spielen spare ich sogar doppelt dank dem Umrechnungskurs von Dollar auf Euro. Hmm, da fällt mir ja gerade ein, da ich einen Premium-VPN habe,  könnte ich ja immer im Ami-Store einkaufen. (Zahle eigentlich immer mit Paysafe oder Kreditkarte da Paypal in Österreich keine Lastschriftverfahren über Bankkonto unterstützt.......)
Trotzdem viel Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Shona (30. Juni 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Das ist nicht seit neustem so, dass ist schon lange so.
> Man muss nur den US Store im Browser aufrufen, dann soll man bestätigen das man in den USA wohnt. Funktioniert bei mir mit jedem anderen Land auch.


hm bei mir erst seit vll 2 Wochen und seit dem ich die Auswahl "My PayPal Account" habe. bei steam  wallet oder einem anderen Zahlungsmittel  kommt das nicht


----------



## Abductee (30. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank für eure Hinweise/Tipps.
> Dann kann mich Wolfenstein mal
> Wenn Southpark keinen Region-Lock hat dann werde ich es mir später mal holen. Bei den anderen Spielen spare ich sogar doppelt dank dem Umrechnungskurs von Dollar auf Euro. Hmm, da fällt mir ja gerade ein, da ich einen Premium-VPN habe,  könnte ich ja immer im Ami-Store einkaufen. (Zahle eigentlich immer mit Paysafe oder Kreditkarte da Paypal in Österreich keine Lastschriftverfahren über Bankkonto unterstützt.......)
> Trotzdem viel Dank für eure Hilfe



Als Österreicher hast du mit Wolfenstein überhaupt kein Problem.
Du kannst das Spiel mit deiner österreichischen IP problemlos ungeschnitten spielen.
Hab selber die UK-Version ganz normal aktiviert/installiert ohne irgendwelche Tweaks.
Der einzige Haken ist das du nachträglich nicht auf deutsch umschalten kannst, das ganze Spiel auf Englisch eingestellt. 
Die Gegner sprechen fast komplett Deutsch. Es sind nur ganz wenige Szenen wo sie ein paar Wörter auf Englisch plappern.
Zwei Wachen im Arbeitslager haben sogar einen bayrischen Dialekt


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir Mortal Kombat in Rumänien gekauft, dort aktiviert und ich kann ohne Probleme hier spielen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (30. Juni 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Als Österreicher hast du mit Wolfenstein überhaupt kein Problem. Du kannst das Spiel mit deiner österreichischen IP problemlos ungeschnitten spielen. Hab selber die UK-Version ganz normal aktiviert/installiert ohne irgendwelche Tweaks. Der einzige Haken ist das du nachträglich nicht auf deutsch umschalten kannst, das ganze Spiel auf Englisch eingestellt. Die Gegner sprechen fast komplett Deutsch. Es sind nur ganz wenige Szenen wo sie ein paar Wörter auf Englisch plappern. Zwei Wachen im Arbeitslager haben sogar einen bayrischen Dialekt


Ok, vielen Dank für den Tipp. Dann nehme ich an das gilt für alle Spiele sofern sie nicht aus Russland/Ukraine etc. kommen?


----------

